# Sheephead on Sikes



## Lynchmob (Oct 2, 2007)

Caught some sheepies at Sikes a couple of days ago.Used live shrimp and fiddlers.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

I gotta have more info, lol. Where at(on the bridge) and what sort of set up. I always fish the end cause it is hardly ever crowded and room for kids to run around but I guess I may need to fish a little closer, any thoughts or help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## Fuhrer48 (Oct 2, 2007)

good to hear!


----------



## Lynchmob (Oct 2, 2007)

My setup was a 7 ft. med. action allstar pro with a shimano stradic 4000 spooled w/ 20 lb. powerpro. I was using20 lb. fluorocarbon with a#1 circle hook. Hope this helps.


----------



## bamasam (Sep 27, 2007)

They were not there yesterday:banghead:banghead


----------



## seapro (Oct 3, 2007)

Lynchmob those are a couple of nice sheepies. :clap:clap:clap:clap


----------



## Sharkbait410 (Dec 4, 2007)

Them some fine looking sheepies Lynchmob. Congrats on the catch. :clapGlad to know their showing up at the Bob Sikes bridge. It should only get better from here.


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

Man those sheepies are big....bet they put out a great fight....lucky didn't broke you off around the pilons....nice, nice very nice.....!!!!:clap


----------



## wirenut (Sep 30, 2007)

:clap


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

All these post about sheeps...seems like there makin there spring run early this year! I need to get in the water and shoot some!

Good job on the sheeps man! Thanx for the pics!


----------



## kylemac (Feb 18, 2008)

Very nice!:clap


----------



## biggin (Mar 14, 2008)

congrats,nice fish :toast


----------



## finfinder44 (Dec 16, 2007)

Nice pair of convicts there...bet they tasted great.:clap

Tightlines

finfinder44

<{{{{{>{


----------



## todd in the bay (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice sheeephead.

Any other action there on Bob Sikes?

or ?


----------



## Lynchmob (Oct 2, 2007)

Not yesterday morning there wasn't.


----------



## AquaSport175 (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks for the update. I plan on hitting up the bridge when this crazy wind calms down.


----------



## Lynchmob (Oct 2, 2007)

Yeah way too windy lately. They are hard enough to catch without any wind, but when it is windy like this it makes it almost impossible to feel them biting.


----------



## Bucki (Dec 24, 2007)

good job!!:clap:clap:clap


----------

